# OGF Presque Isle trip?



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Just wandering if OGF is planning a Presque Isle outing for this season? I wasn't at the last one but would like to go if there is going to be another one.....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes we are! 
We will be announcing the trip raffle/ outing here very soon. We are working on the final details as we speak. Looks like the middle or so in Feb. If you doidn't make last years you really need to make this trip. You have to go to see what we are talking about.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Middle of Febuary !  Looks like I will miss out on this one also .  I do plan on getting up there sometime , but I will have to pass on that time frame .  You guys tear em up and get some good pics .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil, it will be after Valentines day! So you should be good to go.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

one year i went on valentines day or close to it, to a gfo outing at bass pro when i wasnt working and spent all my money on myself and not my g/f  she was so mad


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Raffle trip date is AFTER Valentine's Day....

The weekend after...as a matter of fact...

BUT, we will be heading up there, just as individuals, so get your license and look for when we're going. Maybe we'll see you up there!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Those massive 2+lb jumbos will be in the channel by then.Count me in,I'll be there.For those of you who have never experienced Presque Isle you gotta go, and they upped the perch limit this year to 30 per man.Last year the limit was 20 per man, and this is no lie.The 20 jumbos I brought home weighed a total of 45lbs. a couple were just a shade under 3lbs.16" and 17" perch are not uncommon there.You gotta experience it at least once,it'll be a trip you won't forget.The jigging spoon with 4" of mono tied between the spoon and the hook with minnow or minnow head or maggots is the ticket.The day I hammered the big ones they would only bite the jigging spoon with a minnow head, whole minnows never got a bite.While I'm at it I'll let you in on another secret.Get your bait the day before so you don't have to stop in the morning, get through the gates at 5am. and get out to the channel.The perch bite is non-stop until the sun comes up....Mark


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

After Valentines day ! I cant wait ! Glad to hear this , now I have no excuse not to be there . Anyone who would like to go but needs a ride feel free to pm me .  See everyone there .


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark,
Last year we went off the Chestnutt St. launch and fished the channel. Did really well, like you said they were hitting when we got there and the sun wasn't even up yet ! We did manage a couple in the 14" range, but I saw a few on the camera that made me nearly come out of my chair !
Do you usually go off the Chestnutt St. Launch or do you head out from Dobbins Landing (Erie Public Docks) ? Just curious. It looks like Dobbins would be less of a walk to the channel than the Chestnutt Launch area and with that snow that was on the ice last year, the less I have to pull the gear the better. Thanks.

Krustydawg


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

last year I fished Presque and fished in lot two and three of the Isle. How far from the lots is this channel. Maybe we can all meet up in the early morning this year and build an OGF city in the shanty. Now that we have flags  

Paul


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

All I can say is SWEET!! I gona try to make it up. Let us know when the final date is set....The 15th is my birthday.


happy birthday to me......... happy birth........


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Ohioman76,
I don't know exactly where the channel begins in the Bay but I have been out over 3/4 mile out of Lot 2 and I never hit over 10-12 ft. of water. The channel is 20 ft. or more in some areas. Unless you're looking for a workout I would park on the city side at one the boat ramps and walk out from there (approx. 1/2 mile walk from the ramps to the channel maybe less).

Kdawg


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

can someone fill me in about Presque Isle? Is that in Erie, PA if so I've heard of it, but have never been up there.

PM any details.

thanks


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm interested to. Any maps online that I could look at? Are you guys going up on a weekend or during the week, how many days? Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando,

I will be up there 4-5 days, Wednesday - Sunday, that week


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be up there Thursday thru Sunday too.

We'll get all the details wrapped up and posted here right after the holidays...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Best map I can find for now.

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/maps/presqueisle_mini.pdf


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Count me in on this one guys.
I be there with cleats on.


----------



## MUDDOG (Apr 14, 2004)

Count Me In. Fished There Last Year And Did Well. I'll Watch For The Post.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll also be there Wednesday thru Sunday. Your all welcome to join us up there. Great place and great times to be had by all that make the trip.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

if i get the new job im trying to get i will go!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Krusty, sorry for not getting back to answer your question earlier, but the word is out where you can get a new or used shanty at a great price.My phone rings off the hook most of the dayand it keeps me busy.Anyways, I've always parked at Niagara boat launch and hoof it about 3/4 miles across the bay to the high rise apartments.I've never been to the city side to check it out cuz I'm usually too busy fishing.When the day is done I'm too tired to do anything but want to get in the car for the long drive home.If you come in from the city side it would be a much shorter walk to the 23 foot deep channel.My reason, but not a very good one, is I like to fill my limit of gills after the perch limit.On a good day there is no place to park near the shallows because of the small parking lots.So I just walk and drag my gear all over the bay.I am definitely going to park on the city side the next time I go up and get an earlier start on the perch.Where do you park on the city side and is it public?Let me know,the shorter the walk means more time to fish!!!.............Mark


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

can you take atv's on PI to haul your gear?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassy,
we are trying to get an answer on that now. There are several of us that have ATV's that would love to take them. We here we "MIGHT" be able to take them off the City side but we are not totally sure of that. We will let you know as soon as we find out. 
Man wouldn't that be great! With all my toys it's either that or hire a hand to assist me getting it all out and set up!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

id do it for a nights room !!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll add you to the list! Actually, we will be getting several rooms and there will be some that need or want a guest to share the cost. These rooms are pretty cheap. If no one else stays you'd be welcome.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

well i dont think i can take all them days off work... id love to hit at least 2 days .. how many miles from columbus????


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Poen, I will not be able to go all those days.2 days and 1 night will do.If you'd like you can just come up to the house and we can leave from here.Let me know......Mark


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Takes me about 3 to 3 1/2 hours. From here it's less than 150 miles when we get it all posted and planned, you figure out when you'd come up and we'll make sure you can contact us.
Thanks Bass, very nice offer for sure.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks mark.. it would be a weekend id be able to go....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think I need to say it, but "I AM IN !!!!!!!!!"

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So what is the date that everyone is going? I read through again but must have missed it. My dad and I are planning on going up sometime and would like to go when everyone else is going.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AS of right now it looks like the middle of Feb. somewhere like the 18th. IF i WAS A BETTING MAN. We'll announce the raffle and outing right after the holidays.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Got it! So everyone is going to try to go the same weekend as the raffle trip?
I'm going to try to go up for a day in Jan sometime also. Sounds like a great place.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So what are the best baits to use up there? I will probably get out and get some golden rod grubs to take, anyone use those up there?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We took waxies, spikes, and minners. Saw something up there I haven't seen since; low power, screen on the Vex, gain at min, RED from top to bottom!!!

Went the first time with Huskyjerk, drove to Misery Bay, went to the group that was out, punched holes, caught a lot of good fish. 

It was that easy.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

What does a license there go for? Can you get a 3-day ticket?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

how far away is Presque? I've never ice fished before. What equipment is essentual? Are those little flimsy poles needed or can I just use a short ultra lite? Just thinking about ice fishing and had a couple questions


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

PoleSnatcher, 

Depending on where you are in Central Ohio I would guess you are about 3.5 hours away from Presque Isle. I can get there in 2 hours exactly from Akron.

Essentials:

-Creepers for you boots. "It will most likely be very slick ice"
-rods don't matter for panfish. "I use the Frabil Spinning combo package there"
-pinmans
-lots of waxworms. I suggest a 250 count minimum. i don't go up without 500 count
-2-3lb line on rods
-either spring bobbers or normal ice floats
-a bucket to haul your fish in.
-shanty is nice due to wind will beat you to death without it
-emerald shiners can be bought at the baitshop there. Bait shop can't be missed it is at the beginning of the road you drive into the state park.
-warm clothes
-an ice auger obviously
-lantern or buddy heater will keep you warm in a shanty


thats the basic essentials.

Essentials above are good for panfish.

Don't bother targetting pike, they come and go and you would be missing out on alot of panfish action by limiting yourself to just that species.

Steelhead though caught out there is few and no need to worry about bringing a stiff rod.

Perch are there yet the gear you bring will suffice

Bluegill are huge. We don't keep anything under 8". Most range between 9-10" in length.

Smelt last year were abundant and easy to catch. Once bored with getting 400 panfish throughout the day per person, switching to catch a few hundred smelt is a nice change of pace.

Fish can be caught throughout the bay, yet most success is at parking lot 1,2, and 3. Very easy to count the parking lots. Lot 1 is first and has lots of weeds. Plenty of bass are there. Lot 2 has a bit of a further walk if desired and plenty of panfish to go around. Lot 3 you can go 100 yds and be into the fish.

Plenty more lots after that but I haven't ventured out on them.

You must be off ice by dark if you have parked in the state park. First timers up there should park there due to it is super easy to get to. 

From I-90E go into P.A. until you see signs for Presque Isle state Park. Then just follow the signs. Once you get of the x-way, and turn left, you are then on the road that takes you right into the park. I believe the 3 exit once you get into P.A. is the Presque Isle exit, but the sign is pretty big.

flash------------------------------------------out


----------

